# 4' Terapod Review



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

Hey guys, recieved my 4' Terapod Vivarium the other day and built it today. 

*Packaging* - the Viv turned up in your typical sized flat pack box, however, what i really like was the fact the edges were protected using blue foam piece's, thus ensuring no damage came to the contents of the box. The only thing i'll say as a down side (and its a small downside), the packet which contained the screws etc had split as it was thin, so i panicked that the glass had shattered prior to opening the glass lol. However everything was in good nick

*The Build* - after opening the package and setting all the pieces out, I began to look at the plans. I've never built a vivarium before, so was pleasantly surprised to see the plans were simple and easy to follow, both pictures(colour) and text, brilliant. I'll be honest, i did not expect it to take such a short time to build, must've taken all of ten minutes to put together. The drill holes were in all the correct places and angles and eveything slotted together nicely. The only bit's that took figuring out were getting the runner pieces and the back panel in, as the fit snuggly into the unit. All you have to do is put them in at a slight angle and then ease them into position

*The Verdict* - I currently don't keep Reptiles or Snakes (i've given the vivarium to the missus father as he has a gorgeous 6ft corn snake and it's current home is okay, but could use the upgrade in size and quality). As a first time vivarium builder, I found Terapod's easy to follow instructions very handy, and the quality very good. If i do venture into reptile or snake keeping in the future i'd definitely give Terapod the shout and would definitely recommend them to others

Joe











p.s i didn't fit in it, looks like the cat bed is still for me


----------



## Terapod (Aug 1, 2013)

Hey Joe, 

Thanks for your feedback! We've heard a couple of people mention about the screws, there's actually no worse feeling then thinking the glass has shattered, hopefully the new packaging will resolve this issue (and also resolve glass shattering). 

Looks good, glad you found it easy to build!

: victory: - Max


----------

